# Broken 2 pneumatic pistons on mower



## hendrixbiz (Sep 1, 2021)

I have a "new" heavy 6ft king cutter and Ford 641 and broke 2 of these borrowed pistons. What am I doing wrong? I used them on an WD45 and John Deere mower before without issue. Are they underpowered for this mower - or is the Ford too powerful? Bad Angle? Or did I overextend them and this is what happens? I only needed .5 inches more of ground clearance to get across the driveway. - Geez
Thank you


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That's not a power problem, it's a geometry problem.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The pined pivots got jammed in the linkage so as to not pivot and bowed up an snapped.


----------



## hendrixbiz (Sep 1, 2021)

Wow - thank you. That makes a lot of sense. Too bad I didn't learn right away.


----------

